# This Year's Hat Thread



## Woody (Aug 16, 2005)

Since we have expanded the options this year -- please read the entire thread to make certain you receive the hat you want.

Disregard Logos until you have decided which Hat you want to buy.

This is the "Low profile" style Hat we've offered for the past 3 Deer Seasons. Most people should be familiar with this Hat. ---- Solid Body - Comes in Realtree Advantage Camo. -- If this is your choice refer to it as "Style A"


----------



## Woody (Aug 16, 2005)

This is the Camo Mesh Hat we offered last season for the first time. Comes in Mossy Oak Break-Up.

Low profile.

Refer to this Hat as "Style B"


----------



## Woody (Aug 16, 2005)

And finally -- for us big boys.

A Hat that has a little more space upstairs. -- I've looked at approximately 10 different styles and I believe this one will work.

Solid body -- Realtree Advantage Camo.

Refer to this Hat as "Style C"


----------



## Woody (Aug 16, 2005)

Now ---- for the Logos.

This is the Logo offered since 2002.

Refer to this Logo as "1"


----------



## Woody (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been working with a Graphics Department for the past 3 weeks on this new Logo which will incorporate the GON emblem.

Takes around 7,000 stitches for this one Logo. -- Should make a fine looking Hat.

Refer to this Logo as "2"


----------



## Woody (Aug 16, 2005)

Ordering should be simple enough?

List the Hat choice first and the Logo choice second.

Examples;

A2 would be last year's solid body Advantage Hat with the new GON Logo.

B1 -- Would be the Mossy Oak Mesh Hat with the Shed Antler Logo.

Cost is same as last year although price has increased from the dealer. --- 12.00 per Hat which includes Priority Shipping.

This thread will run until 9 AM Monday morning August 29th. -- At that time I will close the thread, place the order and we'll be good to go til next year. -- That should leave enough time to have them by Bow Season.

Anyone interested -- make check to -- Woody Coffee and drop it in the mail to this  address.

Woody Coffee
P.O. Box 265
Baldwin, Ga. 30511

Please use your real name and be sure to include return address.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 16, 2005)

Alright, let's see if I can get this right  

I want:

2 of A1
1 of A2
2 of C1
2 of C2
Total of 7 caps = $84

That should cover me, Hntrchk, and Tater Tot


----------



## Duff (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll take 3 of A2 Woody. Should be some great looking hats!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 16, 2005)

Gimme an A2 and a B2.  
My 1s are still looking good.


----------



## raghorn (Aug 16, 2005)

Good looking hats ! One of C-1 , and one of C-2. Money order is in the mail with address and name.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 16, 2005)

So I won't be showing partiality, I'll take A-2 and B-1.  Check will be on it's way tomorrow.


----------



## denny (Aug 17, 2005)

1-A2  , 1-B2


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 17, 2005)

*Let Me Have....*

One B-1

One C-2

Check will go out tomorrow.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 17, 2005)

For those that don't include the right address, Woody.  Just send them to me.  I'll be sure they get them....


----------



## marknga (Aug 17, 2005)

2 A1
2 A2

sending check today.

Thanks Woody!

Mark


----------



## dutchman (Aug 17, 2005)

Woody,

I realize that these hats have an adjustment strap for customized fit, but will they fit a really big headed feller? I ain't got much in the way of hair, but I got lots of brains that make for a pretty big top knot. Will they fit a 7-5/8 head?


----------



## Darryl Yates (Aug 17, 2005)

*Woody*

Thanks for the offer again..I would like 2-B,1 hats..Thanks....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 17, 2005)

2 A-1
2 B-2
1 A-2
1 B-1

Jim


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Aug 17, 2005)

(2) A-1
(1) A-2

Thanks Woodrow

I will run the money by the shop and I'll pick up the hats at the shop.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 17, 2005)

Woody I want just 2 of the mesh style "B" with the New Logo "2".
2-B with "2 logo"
Check is in the mail


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 17, 2005)

Put check in the mail today for 1 A1 and 1 C2. Made out the check to you Woody, hope thats O.K.


----------



## papagil (Aug 17, 2005)

I'll take one of C2. I'll get check out tomorrow


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 17, 2005)

Well since I don't have the "big head" like some folks, I won't need one of those!  
Still got one for last year that hasn't been worn...SO, put me down for:
1 of the A-2
1 of the B-2

Sharp looking logo!!

Check going out in the mornings mail !


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 17, 2005)

Lets see....I want  uh...ab21...no,no, thats not it...2ba1..crap!!!  let me see...OK I got it now:

1-B2
1-A1

ahh, success!!

I'll put the check in the mail, no really, it will be in the mail...sheesh..you must have been talking to my x-wife!!


----------



## ufg8r93 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Hats*

I'll take:

1 - A1
1 - A2

Check will go out tomorrow (I'm headed to Louisiana for a couple client meetings until then).


----------



## HT2 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Woodrow...........*

I'll take.......

C 1 - 2 hats

C 2 - 2 hats

I believe that's about $48.00 bucks........Right??????


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 17, 2005)

I'll take Qty 1, Style B2


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2005)

Well since you have a new logo I need one.

I'll take one A2.  Check's in the mail.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 17, 2005)

I want one style a annd one style b. One logo 2 (a2) one logo b1)


----------



## HuntinGal308 (Aug 17, 2005)

can we  get t-shirts one year?

I don't wear hats much,  but would love to have a t-shirt!


----------



## Trizey (Aug 17, 2005)

One- A1
One- B2


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 17, 2005)

2 B-2's

Check is in the mail


----------



## PFDR1 (Aug 17, 2005)

One-A1
One-A2
Can't wait. Check is in the mail.


----------



## Sandman619 (Aug 17, 2005)

One A-1
One B-2


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 17, 2005)

HuntinGal308 said:
			
		

> can we  get t-shirts one year?
> 
> I don't wear hats much,  but would love to have a t-shirt!



Anyone wanting T-Shirts.  Slow delivery, but nice quality

http://www.cafepress.com/woodystaxidermy


----------



## yelojaket (Aug 17, 2005)

Woody,

I'll take one A2 and one B1. Check is on it's way....

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## feathersnantlers (Aug 17, 2005)

*I will take a 1-B*

Woody I will take a 1 each of 1-B. 

Thanks.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 17, 2005)

I will take 2 ea. A-2 style. Will send the money in the next day or two.


----------



## Razorback (Aug 17, 2005)

Woody,
one of A2 &
one of B2.

Money should be sent 24 Aug if not sooner.

Razorback  aka Kenneth


----------



## dbone (Aug 17, 2005)

2x C-2's The moneys on the way , I still use my A-1 for hunting and the older cloth one with the leather woodys logo for fishing


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Isent the check today.
(1)  C-2


----------



## J.T. (Aug 17, 2005)

*I'll take:*

(1) A1
(1) B1

Will send a check Friday.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Aug 17, 2005)

Woody  I need

1-  A-1
1-  B-2

check is on the way,thanks Woody .


----------



## sniper13 (Aug 18, 2005)

Woody,
Put me down for a B-1

I'll run the money by the shop.
 
That is if you can trust your "help"


----------



## Buzz (Aug 18, 2005)

I will take an "A-1" and I will put the check in the mail in the AM.


----------



## Kdog (Aug 18, 2005)

Woody, I would like

1- B1
1- B2

Can I have them shipped to two separate addresses?

I will get a check in the mail.

Kdog


----------



## Woody (Aug 18, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Woody,
> 
> I realize that these hats have an adjustment strap for customized fit, but will they fit a really big headed feller? I ain't got much in the way of hair, but I got lots of brains that make for a pretty big top knot. Will they fit a 7-5/8 head?




Dutch ---- I'm  thinking the C will fit a 7 5/8. -- I know the "C" style is the biggest I saw out of about 10 styles.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 18, 2005)

WOODY?

I'll take 2 of the A2...One for me and one for Jessica


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 18, 2005)

*Cap*

Woody , I would like an A-1. I will follow up with a check. Thanks!!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 18, 2005)

*"PIN" THIS THREAD!!!!*

How about one of you Moderators "Pinning" this thread to the top?

        ​


----------



## Toliver (Aug 18, 2005)

Woody said:
			
		

> Dutch ---- I'm  thinking the C will fit a 7 5/8. -- I know the "C" style is the biggest I saw out of about 10 styles.




What kind of adjustment dohickey do each of them have?  (plastic with the little male/female things, velcro, or buckle) 

I too am craniumly enhanced.   I like the low profile type hats, though.

Ah, heck.  Just give me an A-1 and an A-2.


----------



## pendy (Aug 18, 2005)

*Woody*

I need---

(1)---A-1

(2)---B-2

Thanks, I'll mail a chek tomorrow.

Pendy


----------



## Holton (Aug 19, 2005)

Two  C-2 big for the big nog. Payment on the way, Thanks


----------



## Walkie Takie (Aug 19, 2005)

*Hats*

( two)    A-2   low profile solid body adv/ camo  w/ new  gon logo
     check on the way   thanks   w/t


----------



## Woody (Aug 19, 2005)

Toliver said:
			
		

> What kind of adjustment dohickey do each of them have?  (plastic with the little male/female things




Yep --- they all have this type adjustment.


----------



## meriwether john (Aug 19, 2005)

Check to Woody's Taxidermy?

Oldest son swiped one of mine-- need to get a replacement....or 3.


----------



## Harvester (Aug 19, 2005)

Money heading out in the A.M.
One A1
One A2
One B2


----------



## HT2 (Aug 19, 2005)

*John.........*

I believe you need to make it out to Woody Coffee..........

Woody........

My check is in the mail.........

Tim....


----------



## meriwether john (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Tim.  To the Boss it is.


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 19, 2005)

Woody....Put me down for two of the...C2 !!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 19, 2005)

*Woody put me down for a*

A-2.Will put a check in the mail when I get off work in the morning.


----------



## Woody (Aug 20, 2005)

Slug-Gunner said:
			
		

> How about one of you Moderators "Pinning" this thread to the top?
> 
> ​




Slug -- last year we pinned it to the top -- then when Members received their Hats we had quite a few said they knew nothing about the hat offer.  

I'm trying a different approach this time by moving it around to different forums and hopefully with members bumping it --- everybody that wants one will get it.

I'm surprised at how many have already sent their order/money.

BTW --I have one check from a Weston P. Tompkins? -- That's all, just a check. ----  How many of what style Weston???


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 20, 2005)

Woody said:
			
		

> Slug -- last year we pinned it to the top -- then when Members received their Hats we had quite a few said they knew nothing about the hat offer.
> 
> I'm trying a different approach this time by moving it around to different forums and hopefully with members bumping it --- everybody that wants one will get it.
> 
> ...


 That's my uncle, Woody.  He wants 20 A-1's, 20 B-2's and an assortment of others... Just fill out the check as you see fit and let me know how much it is...    















Just kidding!!!!


----------



## jason308 (Aug 20, 2005)

Good lookin hats. Order and check headed for the mailbox.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 20, 2005)

*Since I know who that is...*



			
				Woody said:
			
		

> BTW --I have one check from a Weston P. Tompkins? -- That's all, just a check. ----  How many of what style Weston???


Woody,
He wants 1-A1 and 1-A2.  You'll have to forgive him, it's a typical Gator educational shortfall....


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll take 1 A2.    I will get a check in the mail Monday.


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for lookin' out fer us tall headed fellers Woody! Great lookin' hats too. Please count me in for a C-1 and a C-2. They'll be a check in the mail to you for $24 on  Mon. Thanks Again, Paul


----------



## kcausey (Aug 21, 2005)

*Hat*

I want "1"  B2 hat, thanks


----------



## BuckFever1613 (Aug 21, 2005)

Who do we make the checks out to

Also ill take 1 A1 and 1 B1. Thanks a lot


----------



## Woody (Aug 21, 2005)

Woody Coffee


----------



## j_seph (Aug 21, 2005)

*A2*

For me Woody Just let me know when and I will bring the money by your shop


----------



## Woody (Aug 22, 2005)

Pass the word to anyone you think might want a Hat.


----------



## Swab (Aug 23, 2005)

*I want.....*

one A2 and one B2.  Check is in the mail.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 23, 2005)

Wrote the check for $15.00 instead of $12.00   
Use the extra $3.00 towards your shipping costs


----------



## BubbaD (Aug 23, 2005)

I would like to order one (1) "A-2" please.

Check is in the mail


----------



## Minner (Aug 23, 2005)

Woody,

I'll take 2 A1 and 2 B1 hats, please.

Thanks!


----------



## scottl29 (Aug 23, 2005)

Woody,
I'm in for 3 - A2. Check is in the mail.
Thanks!


----------



## Woody (Aug 25, 2005)

Bumped and moved to a different forum.

When we close this thing out --- I don't want people saying they didn't have a chance to get one.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 25, 2005)

Woody,

I'll take;

1 - B1
1 - C2

Check will go out tomorrow!


----------



## bobcat (Aug 25, 2005)

I beleive I will have one of them there a1  and a2 .Wife is making check as I type , yeah shes got me money !


----------



## outdoorsman (Aug 26, 2005)

*hat*

I'll take 1 C-2


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 26, 2005)

Dropped my check in the mail today Woody.


----------



## gofish07 (Aug 26, 2005)

*My Turn*

I would like 1- A2 please
check going in mail today.........

Thanks Charlie***


----------



## braintree (Aug 26, 2005)

b2
a1 
Thanks Woody, checks in the mail


----------



## 308winchester (Aug 26, 2005)

*Woody*

im sendin check to day for 1 ( B - 2 ) AND 1 ( A - 2 )  thanks


----------



## woody116 (Aug 26, 2005)

Woody,

I would like to order A2 please. Check will be headed your way.


----------



## Jewels64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Sending in for 2 of A-2, want one sent to me and one to Iraq for Robert, he will love it!


----------



## UGAalum13 (Aug 26, 2005)

Check is on the way for A2 and B1. (one each please)

Thanks,
Bo


----------



## Hardy (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow........I nearly missed my chance to get another Woody's hat   

I'll take the C-2 and get the check in the mail today


----------



## GUNNY (Aug 26, 2005)

Woody 
Put me down for (2) of the A2 caps.
Thanks
Gunny


----------



## Matt Jones (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll take an A-2 and check is in the mail.  1 ea.

Thanks 

Matt


----------



## meriwether john (Aug 27, 2005)

1 each--
A-2
B-1
B-2


----------



## SCPO (Aug 27, 2005)

B-1


----------



## Uncle T (Aug 27, 2005)

A-2 and you should have the check.  Thanks!

UT


----------



## Shinyhead (Aug 27, 2005)

*hats*

Late as usual.... I will take two A1's ans one B1.

Thanks Woody...


----------



## HT2 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Remember...............*

MONDAY MORNING AT 9:00 A.M. IS THE DEADLINE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just don't want anyone to miss out.......


----------



## huntfish (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll order two (2) A1 and two (2) A2 for a total of 4 hats.  Check will be in the mail on Monday.  Almost missed this one.


----------



## archeress73 (Aug 27, 2005)

Give me one A1 check is in the maile.


----------



## HT2 (Aug 28, 2005)

AGAIN...................HERE IT GOES TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.R. (Aug 28, 2005)

I'll take (1)  A1. 

Check will be mailed monday

Thanks, J.R.


----------



## HT2 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Remember........*

Tomorrow @ 9:00 a.m.......

Don't miss out......


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Aug 28, 2005)

I'll take (1) B1 and (1) B2.

Check is in the mail.


----------



## rayjay (Aug 28, 2005)

I'll take a B2. I'm kinda late but the check is on the way and I have proof   

I'll even send you a return address label.


----------



## shotgun (Aug 28, 2005)

I'll take one A2

Check will be mailed tomorrow.

Shotgun


----------



## jason308 (Aug 28, 2005)

Woody,
I'll take 2 of A1 and 1 of A2. Check will be in the box tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jkidd (Aug 28, 2005)

put me in for 2  A2's 

Check will go in the mail in the morning.


Jason


----------



## gareb (Aug 28, 2005)

Put me down for two B2's


----------



## gamike (Aug 29, 2005)

woody i would like 1-a2 and 1-b2    check will be in the mail tomorrow....   thanks and good looking logo...


----------



## Woody (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 29, 2005)

~*Going to put Ray-Jay's name and address on any Spam site I can find*~

Hope you're needing some free stuff around the house!  And good luck on the sweepstakes, Ray-Jay~


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Boss, thanks for teh reminder that I forgot my money.

It is in the mail now


----------

